# 2m * 1,3m Mousepad?



## Igoe (12. August 2015)

Hallo,

da ich gerne neue Sachen Teste und vor 2 Tagen auf die Idee gekommen bin meinen Schreibtisch KOMPLETT mit Mousepad zu bekleben habe ich mich auf die Suche gemacht und stellte schnell fest das es gar kein so großes Mousepad gibt. In einem anderen Forum habe in ein Thread gefunden wo dann ein User auf die Idee gekommen ist einfach mal im Baumarkt zu schauen ob man passende Materialien findet. Hier war das Stichwort "linoleum", allerdings bin ich nicht so der Fan von so einem Plastikmüll *gg*... Ich suche eher einen dickeren Stoff/Schaum der meinen Anforderungen entspricht. Aber bitte kein 1960er Moosgummi. 

Am liebsten wäre mir einfach der Stoff wie bei einem Gamer Mousepad, so wie ich es jetzt auch habe. Bei meinem Mousepad steh: Materialien Naturkautschuk/Schaumstoff/Stoff...


Habt ihr Tipps, evtl. sogar Erfahrung? DANKE!


----------



## shootme55 (12. August 2015)

Bitte verwechsel mal Linoleum nicht mit dem billigen Plastikmüll wie du ihn nennst. Linoleum ist ein hochwertiges Naturprodukt aus Leinöl, Kork und Jute, antibakteriell und langlebig. Das an was du denkst ist ein billiger PVC-Belag aus dem Baumarkt. Linoleum wird nicht nur als antibakterieller Bodenbelag in Krankenhäusern, sondern auch hin und wieder als Beschichtung für Schreibtische verwendet, z.B. in Banken weil sich darauf wesentlich besser stempeln und mit Kuli schreiben lässt als auf einer glatten Holzfläche. Linoleum genauso wie hochqualitativen PVC-Belag kannst du dir bei einem Bodenlegerbetrieb anschaun und vor allem anfassen! Der kann dir sicher auch den Schreibtisch gleich beschichten. Bei Bodenbelägen machts nicht nur das Material, sondern auch die Verarbeitung!


----------



## wooty1337 (12. August 2015)

Von der Beschaffenheit her müsste Neopren doch ganz gut an die Stoffmauspads herankommen. Wie gut oder schlecht da eine Maus darauf gleitet, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Igoe (12. August 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Von der Beschaffenheit her müsste Neopren doch ganz gut an die Stoffmauspads herankommen. Wie gut oder schlecht da eine Maus darauf gleitet, weiß ich allerdings nicht.



Aber wenn ich mir Neopren-Tauchernazüge so ansehe, sehen die ziemlich rutschest aus! Will die Maus ja noch bewegen können!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

Brauchbares Material wäre auch eine Schneidematte, nur die Farbe + Aufdruck sowie das max. Maß Din A1 ( im bezahlbaren Rahmen  ) dürften nicht ganz nach Geschmack sein


----------



## wooty1337 (12. August 2015)

Das ist halt die Frage, am besten ausprobieren. 

ps. das größte Mauspad auf Amazon ist 90x44 cm, wenn man da ein paar von nimmt würde es ja auch gehen, allerdings müsste man da sicherlich etwas rumschnibbeln. Und allzu günstig ist das auch nicht Perixx DX-1000XXL, Gaming Mauspad - Abmessung: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2015)

Ich glaube, das größte Pad dass es gibt ist das Aorus Thunder P3.  Das ist aber immer noch deutlich zu klein. 

Eventuell solltest du dir einfach einen Schreibtisch suchen, dessen normale Oberfläche gut mit Mäusen klarkommt.


----------



## Cinnayum (12. August 2015)

Die guten QCK+ Pads von Steelseries sind auch nur Schaum mit aufgeklebter Stoffoberfläche.

Schwarzen dünnen Schaum müsstest du im Baustoffhandel / Baumarkt zum Abrollen bekommen.
Da könntest du Stoff draufbügeln. (gibt so Zeug mit Kleber drunter, der beim Bügeln flüssig wird und bindet)

Allerdings müsstest du jedesmal die ganze Fläche erneuern, wenn dir daran was kaputt geht. Deshalb macht das wohl auch keiner.

Linoleum wird weltweit übrigens nur noch von einer handvoll Firmen in Deutschland hergestellt, die nicht auf den "PVC"-Erdölplastikramschbodenbelagzug in den 1930-40ern aufgesprungen sind. Hauptsächlich, weil das deutsche Reich damals wenig Erdöl hatte.
Kann man mal lesen, ist ganz interessant:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linoleum


----------



## Igoe (12. August 2015)

Ich finde leider diesen Stoff zum aufbügeln nicht in dieser Größe, lediglich als Flickengröße.


----------



## Rhenayo (15. August 2015)

Moin,
ich würde evtl mir doch mal Neopren ansehen. Neopren pur ist sicherlich die falsche Wahl, aber normalerweise ist Neopren kaschiert, sprich mit dünnem Stoff beklebt. Wäre sonst unmöglich, in einen Neoprenanzug rein zu kommen, da die doch sehr körpernah sitzen sollten. Stichwort "Glatthautneopren". Eine schnelle Googlesuche bringt mich zu: 
Neopren meterware plattenware Neoprenplatten - extremtextil 
 Scheint aber in deiner benötigten Grösse nicht ganz günstig zu werden.


----------



## Pasti82 (7. Juli 2020)

Der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber es hilft vielleicht auch anderen weiter, die was ähnliches suchen. Man kann sich inzwischen selbst ein Gaming Mousepad gestalten. Es wird dann mit einem Motiv bedruckt, das man sich selbst aussucht und in der ausgesuchten Größe zurechtgeschnitten. So bekommt man genau das Mousepad das man sich vorstellt, ohne das man sich was komisches selbst zusammenbasteln muss.


----------



## Hubacca (7. Juli 2020)

Da die Frage immer wieder mal auftaucht da würde ich als XXXL Mauspads/Tischunterlage  die von CSL/Titanwolf empfehlen:
CSL - UEbergroesse Mauspad Gaming Titanwolf 1200x600mm: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder XXL:
CSL - XXL Speed Gaming Mauspad Titanwolf Schwarz 900 x: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die Mauspads haben eine Textiloberfläche die super Gleiteigenschaften für Mäuse hat, die Unterseite ist rutschfest gummiert und die Ränder sind umnäht um ein Ausfransen zu vermeiden.
Bei Bedarf kann man die Oberfläche mit warmen Wasser abwaschen oder es sogar in die Waschmaschine stecken.
Ich habe einge teurere Mauspads von "namenhaften" Herstellern wie Logitech, Razer, Steelseries, Asus usw. hier und die CSL/Titanwolf sind absolut vergleichbar !


----------

